# Annual BOGO sale



## maximpep (Oct 17, 2014)

*Site wide bogo sale* for 12 hours dont miss this one boys!
*BUY 1 Get 1 free on everything* Friday 10/17 use discount code *(1FREE)*
*35%* off all orders Saturday 10/18 use discount code *(sat35)*
*30%* off all orders on Sunday 10/19 use discount code *(sun30) *


 

​


----------



## maximpep (Oct 18, 2014)

Onto day #2, don't miss out on this one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maximpep (Oct 21, 2014)

*2 new products for your research needs and they are buy 2 get 
1 free!* On top of* free shipping* and *35%* off _for a limited time only!_​




​


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 21, 2014)

maximpep said:


> *2 new products for your research needs and they are buy 2 get
> 1 free!* On top of* free shipping* and *35%* off _for a limited time only!_​
> 
> 
> ...


 whats the 35% off coupon?


----------



## maximpep (Oct 21, 2014)

2new 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

